# Anyone tried..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All..
Have any of you tried or had your Chi. on NRG dehydrated dog food??
Wondering how it does with your Chi.
Thinking about trying it, not sure.
Blessings.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it a kibble? I have never seen it..


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

missy_r said:


> Is it a kibble?


It's a Dehydrated food.
Blessings.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I never heard of it but good luck. I have been considering a dehydrated food for our chis. Please let us know.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

NRG Maxim Grainless Dog Food | Review and Rating

Here is the review for the food.

It looks pretty good, but it is supposed to be "grain free", yet it contains wheat. Also the food contains garlic.. That seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Funny, I ordered a lead for Eden and it came a few days ago with a brochure from this company. Of course, I checked out their website because I'd love to find a great food like ZP made in the U.S. and of course cheaper. 
There were several varieties (I I do think only one was grain free). It comes in a box and the pictures make it look like THK.
I was wondering if anyone had tried it. I was hoping it was more like ZP. I have one who was not crazy about THK.


----------

